
Ask HN: How to calculate fair share of this ride? - raghunottaken
John and Cindy needed to travel from a place A.
John had to go to place B; Cindy to C.
Both got into a taxi and went together to B first. John dropped off at B. Cindy said to John that she would pay the driver for the whole trip, and John could pay his share of the ride to her later, since the cost for whole trip would be known only after reaching C.
Cindy continued the journey and got down at C. She paid $280 to the driver for the whole trip from A to B to C. 
Following are the rates for DIRECT trips:
A to B - $160;
B to C - $170;
A to C - $250;<p>How much should John pay Cindy so that both bear their fair share of the ride?
======
helph67
I suggest that the complete fare (A to C) should be divided by the 2
passengers. BTW John should try to stay in touch with Cindy!

